# Ιδεογράμματα, πινγίν, και ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές



## daeman (Jan 17, 2017)

...
China's Zhou Youguang, father of Pinyin writing system, dies aged 111
14 January 2017

Chinese linguist Zhou Youguang, who created the writing system that turns Chinese characters into words using letters from the Roman alphabet, has died aged 111.

Mr Zhou and a Communist party committee spent three years developing the Pinyin system in the 1950s.
It changed the way the language was taught and helped raise literacy rates.

Mr Zhou, who was born in 1906 during the Qing Dynasty, later became a fierce critic of China's communist rulers.
He died in Beijing on Saturday a day after his birthday, Chinese media reported.

As a young man Mr Zhou spent time in the US and worked as a Wall Street banker. He returned to China after the communist victory in 1949 and was put in charge of creating a new writing system using the Roman alphabet.

"We spent three years developing Pinyin. People made fun of us, joking that it had taken us a long time to deal with just 26 letters," he told the BBC in 2012.

Before Pinyin was developed, 85% of Chinese people could not read, now almost all can.
Pinyin has since become the most commonly used system globally, although some Chinese communities - particularly in Hong Kong and Taiwan - continue to use alternatives.

It is also widely used to type Chinese characters on computers and smartphones, leading some to fear it could end up replacing Chinese characters altogether.
[...]


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2017)

daeman said:


> It is also widely used to type Chinese characters on computers and smartphones, leading some to fear it could end up replacing Chinese characters altogether.



Μπα;;;!!!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2017)

Ναι κι εγώ εκεί κόλλησα. Τρόμος! 
Δεν είναι σαν εμάς που τα γκρήκλις ποτέ δε θα περάσουν. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2017)

Μόνο που στην περίπτωση των Κινέζικων είναι πολύ πιο εμφανές το πλεονέκτημα της πινγίν, ειδικά για έναν ξένο και μεγάλο σαν εμένα που στην ιδέα να κάθομαι να μάθω 10000 ιδεογράμματα φεύγω τρέχοντας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2017)

Ασυζητητί. Τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα. Και για τους φυσικούς ομιλητές και για όλους. Μακάρι να επικρατήσουν και να μείνει ως ιστορική η άλλη γραφή, να παιδεύονται οι φιλόλογοι και να τσακώνονται συντηρητικοί με προοδευτικούς για τη διδασκαλία της στη μέση εκπαίδευση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2017)

Giati exw tnv entypwsh oti anaferesai se kati allo?

Σοβαρά πάντως, άλλο 24 γράμματα στην ελληνική γλώσσα, κι άλλο 24000 ιδεογράμματα. Και βέβαια αν οι Κινέζοι ήταν πρωτοπόροι της γραφομηχανής και των υπολογιστών αντί για τους δυτικούς θα είχαμε ίσως σήμερα υπολογιστές φτιαγμένους τελείως διαφορετικά και θα παραπονιόμασταν ότι το δικό μας αλφάβητο θέλει προσαρμογή για να γραφτεί με το κινέζικο σύστημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2017)

What Does a Chinese Keyboard Look Like?


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 21, 2017)

SBE said:


> Giati exw tnv entypwsh oti anaferesai se kati allo?
> 
> Σοβαρά πάντως, άλλο 24 γράμματα στην ελληνική γλώσσα, κι άλλο 24000 ιδεογράμματα. Και βέβαια αν οι Κινέζοι ήταν πρωτοπόροι της γραφομηχανής και των υπολογιστών αντί για τους δυτικούς θα είχαμε ίσως σήμερα υπολογιστές φτιαγμένους τελείως διαφορετικά και θα παραπονιόμασταν ότι το δικό μας αλφάβητο θέλει προσαρμογή για να γραφτεί με το κινέζικο σύστημα.



Εχμ... what?

Δηλαδή τι διαφορετικό θα είχαν οι υπολογιστές;


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2017)

Δεν ξέρω τί διαφορετικό θα είχαν οι υπολογιστές μέσα στο κουτί, έξω όμως θα ήταν διαφορετικοί. Δεν μπορώ να απντήσω σχετικά με το πώς θα διέφεραν γιατί για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να μελετήσω κινέζικη ιστορία και κοινωνιολογία, πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα διέφεραν από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα και νομίζουμε ότι είναι η μόνη λύση στο πρόβλημα τς δακτυλογράφισης. 

Μια φορά είχα πάει σε μια ομιλία ενός πολύ γνωστού πρωτοπόρου της αναγνώρισης φωνής και είχε πει αν η φύση ήθελε να δακτυλογραφούμε θα είχαμε γεννηθεί με 30 δάχτυλα. Όντως, αν είχαμε 30 δάχτυλα θα είχαμε φτιάξει άλλο σύστημα γραφής. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω πώς θα ήταν, φυσικά (τώρα αν ήμουνα Δαεμάνος θα παράθετα το κομμάτι απο την ταινία Γκάτακα με τον πιανίστα με τα δώδεκα δάχτυλα που παίζει κάτι που δεν μπορεί να παιχτεί με δέκα). 
Οι Κινέζοι έφτιαξαν μια γραφομηχανή, όταν υπήρχαν γραφομηχανές, που δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τις γραφομηχανές της Δύσης εκτός ίσως από το ότι είχε κορδέλα με μελάνι. Ιδού άρθρο για τις γραφομηχανές της Κίνας στο οποιο ισχυρίζεται κάποιος ότι εμείς έχουμε μείνει πίσω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούμε όλες τις δυνατότητες του υπολογιστή για να δακτυλογραφήσουμε λόγω των περιορισμών που δημιουργεί η χρήση του αλφαβήτου με τα 20-30 γράμματα. Μπορεί κανείς να διαφωνεί, αλλά είναι παντως ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Και ιδού φωτογραφία κινέζικης γραφομηχανής:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 22, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τί διαφορετικό θα είχαν οι υπολογιστές μέσα στο κουτί, έξω όμως θα ήταν διαφορετικοί. Δεν μπορώ να απντήσω σχετικά με το πώς θα διέφεραν γιατί για να το κάνω αυτό πρέπει να μελετήσω κινέζικη ιστορία και κοινωνιολογία, πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα διέφεραν από αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα και νομίζουμε ότι είναι η μόνη λύση στο πρόβλημα τς δακτυλογράφισης.



Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τι θα ήταν διαφορετικό ή τι σχέση έχει που κάποια από τα κυριότερα βήματα στην πληροφορική έγιναν από άτομα που γεννήθηκαν σε χώρες που χρησιμοποιούν το λατινικό αλφάβητο.

Τι διαφορετικό έχουν οι ρώσικοι υπολογιστές;


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2017)

Μου φαίνεται ότι διάβαζες αγουροξυπνημένος. 
Το ρωσικό αλφάβητο βασίζεται και αυτό σε γράμματα. Εγώ έκανα υποθέσεις για το πώς η διαφορά αλφαβήτου (μικρός αριθμός γραμμάτων) και ιδεογραμμάτων (τεράστιος αριθμός ιδεογραμμάτων) μπορεί να δώσει διαφορετικά εργαλέια γραφής και ό,τι προκύπτει από αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2017)

Μα θα είχαν διαφορετικού είδους πληκτρολόγια, όπως έχουν και τώρα. Εμείς πάλι τα ίδια πληκτρολόγια θα είχαμε και οι υπολογιστές θα λειτουργούσαν με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Άλλωστε και οι Κινέζοι σε λατινικό αλφάβητο γράφουν προγράμματα, διότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιήσουν πιο πολύπλοκο σύστημα για να το μεταφράσουν μετά σε γλώσσα μηχανής.

Υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω στο σκεπτικό σου; Πραγματικά, με μπερδεύεις.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2017)

Nαι, υπάρχει κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2017)

Ναι, αλλά δεν το εξηγείς. Νιώθω ότι παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά, όχι ότι συζητάμε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2017)

Πόσο άλλο να τα εξηγήσω; 
Έστω ότι οι Κινέζοι είχαν αναπτύξει τεράστια πολιτισμική επιρροή στη Δύση κι έστω ότι η Δύση περνούσε παρακμή εδώ και 500 χρόνια. Όλες οι τεχνολογίες θα μας έρχονταν από την Κίνα κι οι Ευρωπαίοι θα τρέχαμε και δεν θα προλαβαίναμε από πίσω τους, μαζί κι οι υπολογιστές, όχι το αντίστροφο. Επομένως θα ψάχναμε να βρούμε λύσεις στο πρόβλημα της εισόδου πληροφοριών με 24/ 26/ 30 γράμματα χρησιμοποιώντας σαν βάση την τεχνολογία που θα είχε αναπτυχθεί για την γραφή ιδεογραμμάτων. Ενώ τώρα προσπαθούν οι Κινέζοι να βρουν λύσεις με βάση την τεχνολογία που έχει αναπτυχθεί για τα 20-30 γράμματα. 

Αν θες να το πάω πιο πίσω, γιατί οι Βαβυλώνιοι ανάπτυξαν τη σφηνοειδή γραφή; Για τον ίδιο λόγο που τα γράμματα των Σκανδιναβών είναι γωνιώδη. Γιατί ήταν η πιο εύκολη γραφή για τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιούσαν για να γράψουν. Ξεκίνα από εκεί και προχώρα το συλλογισμό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2017)

SBE said:


> ...
> Έστω ότι οι Κινέζοι είχαν αναπτύξει τεράστια πολιτισμική επιρροή στη Δύση κι έστω ότι η Δύση περνούσε παρακμή εδώ και 500 χρόνια. Όλες οι τεχνολογίες θα μας έρχονταν από την Κίνα κι οι Ευρωπαίοι θα τρέχαμε και δεν θα προλαβαίναμε από πίσω τους, μαζί κι οι υπολογιστές, όχι το αντίστροφο. ...



Το πουλάς το σενάριο στο Χόλιγουντ, που ψάχνει τρόπους να κατακτήσει την κινεζική αγορά και στο σινεμά (κάτι τέτοιο με παίδευε χτες-προχτές) με κάθε τρόπο; Να προχωρήσεις κι άλλο το συλλογισμό, να βάλεις και μετάξι μέσα, μακαρόνια ή μάλλον νουντλς, λίγη πυρίτιδα για καρύκευμα, πολύ ρύζι για συνοδευτικό και κάνα πάντα για γλυκό, λίγο θείου κίτσου για δράση, λίγη κατασκοπεία για σασπένς, καμιά πανέμορφη Κινεζούλα με πράσινα μάτια και κάναν τεκνό όχι Κινέζο αλλά που να κινεζοφέρνει για να είναι και εξοτίκ και όχι πολύ ξένος για τα δυτικά γούστα, σαν τον Κιάνου ένα πράμα, μεταγλώττιση που να ξεφεύγει και από το νόημα και από την εικόνα, όλα τα κλισέ, να χωνευτεί καλά το θέμα. Εναλλακτική ιστορία, alt-history, τώρα που τα post-truth, τα alt-facts και τα άλλα alt- είναι του συρμού. Θα θησαυρίσεις, σου το λέω. Άντε, και σε καλή μεριά! 

Εκτός θέματος το ποστ, δαεμανιά, μη με παρεξηγήσει κανείς, γιατί καμία όρεξη δεν έχω για σούπα-μούπες. Μόνο για καμιά καυτερή, κινέζικη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2017)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω πώς θα ήταν οι υπολογιστές έξω από το κουτί (δηλαδή τα πληκτρολόγια), πάντως δεν βλέπω πολλούς χρήστες αλφαβήτων να σκοτώνονται να τα αντικαταστήσουν με ιδεογράμματα, ενώ βλέπω πολλούς χρήστες ιδεογραμμάτων να προσπαθούν να εκφράσουν τη γλώσσα τους (και) με αλφάβητο. 

Ξαναλέω, μέγα το έργο του Ζου ή Τσου ή όπως αλλιώς προφέρεται ο κύριος.

Μήνυμα προς διαχείριση: μήπως πρέπει να αυτονομηθεί το τελευταίο κομμάτι του νήματος, με τη συζήτηση περί γραφής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2017)

SBE said:


> Πόσο άλλο να τα εξηγήσω;
> Έστω ότι οι Κινέζοι είχαν αναπτύξει τεράστια πολιτισμική επιρροή στη Δύση κι έστω ότι η Δύση περνούσε παρακμή εδώ και 500 χρόνια. Όλες οι τεχνολογίες θα μας έρχονταν από την Κίνα κι οι Ευρωπαίοι θα τρέχαμε και δεν θα προλαβαίναμε από πίσω τους, μαζί κι οι υπολογιστές, όχι το αντίστροφο. Επομένως θα ψάχναμε να βρούμε λύσεις στο πρόβλημα της εισόδου πληροφοριών με 24/ 26/ 30 γράμματα χρησιμοποιώντας σαν βάση την τεχνολογία που θα είχε αναπτυχθεί για την γραφή ιδεογραμμάτων. Ενώ τώρα προσπαθούν οι Κινέζοι να βρουν λύσεις με βάση την τεχνολογία που έχει αναπτυχθεί για τα 20-30 γράμματα.
> 
> Αν θες να το πάω πιο πίσω, γιατί οι Βαβυλώνιοι ανάπτυξαν τη σφηνοειδή γραφή; Για τον ίδιο λόγο που τα γράμματα των Σκανδιναβών είναι γωνιώδη. Γιατί ήταν η πιο εύκολη γραφή για τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιούσαν για να γράψουν. Ξεκίνα από εκεί και προχώρα το συλλογισμό.




Επειδή έχω μια-δυο γνώσεις παραπάνω για το πώς λειτουργούν οι υπολογιστές, δεν βλέπω καμμιά λογική σ' αυτό. Σόρι, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχαμε κάποιο διαφορετικό σύστημα εισαγωγής πληροφορίας. Ο τρόπος που οργανώνεται η πληροφορία στα μέσα, ο τρόπος που επικοινωνεί το ΛΣ με τον υπολογιστή και ο τρόπος που επικοινωνεί ο προγραμματιστής με το ΛΣ είναι δεδομένοι για όλες τις χώρες, όχι γιατί επικράτησε το αλφάβητο της Δύσης, αλλά γιατί προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε ελαχιστοποίηση του interface.

Ας πούμε, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε γλώσσες χαμηλού επιπέδου που να επικοινωνούν με το ΛΣ και την μηχανή σε υπαρκτή γλώσσα, με πλήρη σύνταξη, γραμματική και λεξιλόγιο. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είναι αχρείαστα πολύπλοκο, ανούσιο και βασικά δημιουργεί σοβαρά προβλήματα χώρου, χρόνου και οργάνωσης. Αν δεν ήταν τρομερά δύσκολο θα μιλούσαμε στον υπολογιστή απευθείας σε γλώσσα μηχανής, δηλαδή όσο πιο απλά γινόταν.

Κατά τα άλλα η κωδικοποίηση της πληροφορίας, η απεικόνισή της και ο τρόπος εισαγωγής τους είναι εντελώς άσχετα πράγματα με την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείς. Είτε ο πρώτος υπολογιστής ήταν κινέζικος είτε αμερικάνικος είτε αραβικός, η επικοινωνία θα γινόταν με τον ίδιο τρόπο, με ηλεκτρικό σήμα που μεταφράζεται σε bit. Οι Κινέζοι θα διάλεγαν ένα απλούστερο σύστημα γραφής έτσι κι αλλιώς. Ακόμη κι αν δεν διάλεγαν το λατινικό αλφάβητο, θα διάλεγαν κάτι με εξίσου μικρό αριθμό χαρακτήρων, λόγω περιορισμού στην τεχνολογία. Οι υπολογιστές συνεχίζουν να επικοινωνούν με bit και ο αριθμός συμβόλων που μπορεί να παρασταθεί με συγκεκριμένο αριθμό bit είναι πεπερασμένος και αρχικά ήταν πολύ μικρός. Οι περιορισμοί στο μήκος λέξης, στα bit και στις μνήμες (μόνιμες και μη μόνιμες) θα καθιστούσαν έτσι κι αλλιώς αδύνατη την χρήση τρόπου εισαγωγής με πολύπλοκο σύστημα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2017)

Τίποτα από αυτά που λες Έλλη δεν αποκλείει αυτό που λέω εγώ. 
Oι Κινέζοι μπορέι να αποφάσιζαν να εισάγουν πληροφορίες π.χ. στο δεκαεξαδικό σύστημα, αντί να αντικαταστήσουν το αλφάβητό τους, και να είχαμε γίνει όλοι εξπέρ του δεκαεξαδικού. Μπορεί να διδασκόταν στα σχολεία από την πρωτη δημοτικού, π.χ. Μπορέι η έρευνα για την αναγνώριση φωνής να είχε προχωρήσει πολύ περισσότερο, αφού άλλωστε η ομιλία είναι ο φυσικός τρόπος επικοινωνίας. 
Επίσης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολύ περισσότερες εικόνες αντί για λέξεις στις επιγραφές (αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με υπολογιστές, αλλά είναι της ίδιας κατηγορίας). 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κοροιδεύετε, και όχι δεν είναι σενάριο εναλλακτικής ιστορίας από αυτά της μόδας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2017)

SBE said:


> ...Δεν ξέρω γιατί το κοροιδεύετε, και όχι δεν είναι σενάριο εναλλακτικής ιστορίας από αυτά της μόδας.



Για να πω για μένα μόνο, καθόλου δεν το κοροϊδεύω, γιατί η εναλλακτική ιστορία είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου θέματα. Ιδίως σε μερικές περιπτώσεις όμως, αρκεί να παραμένει εναλλακτική, στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας, και να μην τείνει να πραγματοποιηθεί εκ των υστέρων, εν μέρει έστω, και με τα δεδομένα της εποχής μας. Για να μην πω για τα έργα τα μελλούμενα. Ίσα ίσα, γι' αυτό τα έφερα σε νέο νήμα, επειδή μ' ενδιαφέρουν αυτά, για να αναπτυχθούν χωρίς οφτοπικιστικούς ενδοιασμούς. Αν χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση, το Χόλιγουντ κορόιδευα μόνο. Μα δε μ' έμαθες ακόμα, πως όταν παίζω δε μανίζω, μόνο δαεμανίζω, κι όταν μανίζω δεν παίζω;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2017)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι επικρατεί μια τεράστια παρεξήγηση εδώ. 

Η SBE λέει ότι οι υπολογιστές "απ' έξω" -δηλαδή ουσιαστικά το πληκτρολόγιο- θα ήταν διαφορετικοί αν είχαν πρωτοκατασκευαστεί στην Κίνα. Πράγμα που αποτελεί κοινοτοπία, μια που ένα πληκτρολόγιο στην ουσία είναι μια γραφομηχανή, και κινέζικες γραφομηχανές κατασκευάστηκαν, και φυσικά ήταν διαφορετικές. Είναι το ίδιο με το να έλεγε ότι οι πρώτες γραφομηχανές θα ήταν τελείως διαφορετικές αν είχαν πρωτοκατασκευαστεί στην Κίνα.

Η SBE διευκρίνισε ότι δεν αναφέρεται στο πώς θα ήταν οι υπολογιστές "από μέσα" -δηλαδή σε τι μορφή θα επεξεργάζονταν την πληροφορία.Εδώ ο Helle λέει ότι θα ήταν όπως είναι και σήμερα - δεκτό αλλά και περιττό, αφού κανείς δεν ισχυρίστηκε το αντίθετο.


Λιγάκι με μπέρδεψε η αναφορά στο δεκαεξαδικό σύστημα - είναι σύστημα αρίθμησης, όχι απεικόνισης της γλώσσας, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για γραφή στο πληκτρολόγιο -στο "απ' έξω" του υπολογιστή- ενώ σίγουρα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσαν για την οργάνωση της πληροφορίας, αφού το δυαδικό είναι το απλούστερο - εξάλλου αφορά το "από μέσα" που υποτίθεται ότι δεν μας απασχολεί. Αλλά ίσως κάτι δεν κατάλαβα.

Η πληροφορία μέσα στους υπολογιστές είναι οργανωμένη βάσει του δυαδικού συστήματος, αν δεν απατώμαι, και μια που δεν υπάρχει απλούστερο, αυτό θα είχε επιλεγεί είτε τους κατασκεύαζαν Κινέζοι είτε εξωγήινοι. Σωστά, Helle;

Το "απ' έξω" προσπαθεί να προσεγγίσει τις ανθρώπινες γλώσσες, ώστε να μπορούν εύκολα οι άνθρωποι να εκφραστούν και να επικοινωνήσουν με το μηχάνημα, ενώ το "από μέσα" προσπαθεί να είναι όσο πιο λειτουργικό, συμπυκνωμένο και ταχύ γίνεται. Και προφανώς υπάρχει κάτι "ανάμεσα" στα δύο που μετατρέπει την πληροφορία από το ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας στο άλλο. 

Συνοψίζω: 
Αν οι υπολογιστές είχαν πρωτοκατασκευαστεί στην Κίνα, πολύ πιθανό να είχαν διαφορετικό interface, αλλά θα είχαν ίδια εντόσθια.

Νομίζω ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2017)

Όχι, η SBE λέει κάτι διαφορετικό. Επίσης το δυαδικό σύστημα δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος. Π.χ. το επόμενο λογικό βήμα είναι το τετραψήφιο σύστημα κωδικοποίησης.


----------



## pontios (Jan 24, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, η SBE λέει κάτι διαφορετικό. Επίσης το δυαδικό σύστημα δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος. Π.χ. το επόμενο λογικό βήμα είναι το τετραψήφιο σύστημα κωδικοποίησης.



Just so we understand ...
Νομίζω εννοείς τετραδικό σύστημα (a quaternary coding system - i.e., one using a base-4 numeral system - and not a 4 digit system - unless the 4 digits you're referring to are 0, 1, 2 and 3, I suppose ? - It's just that a 4 digit coding system could also - or would normally - mean a system with 10,000 possible combinations from 0000 to 9999?);


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2017)

Περίπου όπως τα λέει η Μελ, αν και βέβαια με την επιφύλαξη ότι εκτός από τις διαφορές στο interface μπορεί να υπήρχαν και διαφορές στη γενικότερη φιλοσοφία των υπολογιστών, γιατί πιστέυω ότι ακόμα και το μέσα επηρεάζεται από τα πολιτισμικά του κάθε σχεδιαστή/ εφευρέτη. Ο Ελληγενής δεν πιστέυει ότι συμβαίνει αυτό, και είναι πιθανό να μην συμβαινει σε όλα π.χ. τα εργαλεία ενός ξυλουργού ανά τον κόσμο είναι πάνω κάτω ίδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2017)

Άλλο οι επιρροές στην σχεδίαση -που πάλι δεν τις πιστεύω*- κι άλλο σε σχέση με την γλώσσα. Οι υπολογιστές δεν σχεδιάστηκαν για να επικοινωνούν σε καμμιά υπαρκτή γλώσσα. Ούτε τα μηχανικά ούτε τα λογισμικά κομμάτια ενός υπολογιστή έχουν εξάρτηση από την γλώσσα ή τον τρόπο απεικόνισής της αυτών που τα κατασκεύασαν πρώτοι.





* δεν βλέπω μηχανικές, κατασκευαστικές ή φιλοσοφικές διαφορές μεταξύ δυτικών και μη δυτικών μηχανών.




pontios said:


> Just so we understand ...
> Νομίζω εννοείς τετραδικό σύστημα (a quaternary coding system - i.e., one using a base-4 numeral system - and not a 4 digit system - unless the 4 digits you're referring to are 0, 1, 2 and 3, I suppose ? - It's just that a 4 digit coding system could also - or would normally - mean a system with 10,000 possible combinations from 0000 to 9999?);



GACT ή GACU.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2017)

Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι η γνωστή μας αρχιτεκτονική των υπολογιστών είναι η καλύτερη ή ίσως η μοναδική δυνατή; (Αν όχι, το τι επιδράσεις θα είχε το πολιτισμικό πλαίσιο σε μια άλλη πορεία μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να το προβλέψουμε. Αν ναι... ανοίγουμε μεγάλη συζήτηση).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2017)

Μα όχι, δεν είναι η ίδια συζήτηση. 

Οι υπολογιστές είναι σχεδιασμένα κατασκευάσματα, ενώ ο κόσμος όχι, απ' όσο γνωρίζουμε (έστω όχι κατ' ανάγκην -για να μην πιάσουμε θεολογία τώρα- άρα δεν μπορούμε εκ των πραγμάτων να συνδέσουμε τις δύο συζητήσεις). 

Άρα οι υπολογιστές μπορεί να είναι όντως ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούν να κάνουν οι συγκεκριμένοι κατασκευαστές (των οποίων τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίζουμε), ενώ για τον κόσμο δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε (αφού είτε δεν υπάρχει κατασκευαστής είτε αν υπάρχει δεν γνωρίζουμε τίποτε για τα χαρακτηριστικά του).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2017)

Touché. Αλλά αν είμαστε αγνωστικιστές για τον κόσμο, τι μας κάνει να πιστεύουμε ότι μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε πώς θα σχεδίαζε τους υπολογιστές ένας αρειανός (ούτε καν Κινέζος) Τούρινγκ;


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2017)

Πιθανόν η αρχιτεκτονική των υπολογιστών να ειναι η καλύτερη δυνατή με βάση τις ικανότητές μας. 
Αλλά δεν είναι απιθανο να έχει επηρεαστεί η εξέλιξή της με βάση τις προτεραιότητες που δίνει ο εκάστοτε ισχυρός λήπτης αποφάσεων. Όπως είπα, αν οι Κινέζοι καθόριζαν τον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό μπορέι να είχαμε αναγνώριση φωνής ή εικόνας πριν την αναγνώριση έντυπων στοιχείων. Γιατί όλες οι προσπάθειες τς επιστημης και της έρευνας θα είχαν επικεντρωθεί εκεί. Ή γιατί οι εφευρέτες θα είχαν άλλα πρότυπα. 

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι αποφάσεις μας και οι ιδέες που μας έρχονται σαν λύσεις στα προβλήματά μας επηρεάζονται από αυτό που ήδη ξέρουμε. Περιστασιακά μόνο εμφανίζεται μια ιδέα τελείως διαφορετική από αυτό που ξέρουμε, κι αυτό φαίνεται στην ιστορία πολλών εφευρέσεων. Ας πάρουμε τη ραπτομήχανή. Οι ραπτομηχανές δεν ράβουν όπως ράβει το ανθρώπινο χέρι. Η τεχνική είναι τελείως διαφορετική. Ας πάρουμε το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, δεν είναι φούρνος (γιατί δεν ψήνει) και αρχικά θεωρήθηκε ότι θα αλλάξει τελείως τον τρόπο που παρασκευάζουμε την τροφή μας- παρόλο που στην πράξη δεν έγινε ποτέ αυτο. Δεν είναι η μέθοδος παρασκευής που ξέρουμε σε βελτιωμένη μορφή, είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό. 
Αλλά το ηλεκτρικό μαχαίρι δεν ξέρω σε τί διαφέρει απο το συμβατικό. Ή το μίξερ από τη δουλειά που κάνει το ανθρώπινο χέρι. Η τεχνική είναι η ίδια, ο τρόπος που φτάνει στο αποτέλεσμα ο ίδιος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 24, 2017)

Παρέλειψα κάτι στο παραπάνω σχόλιό μου. Εκτός από τη γνώση μας περί του κατασκευαστή, παίζει ρόλο και η γνώση που έχουμε περί του κατασκευάσματος.

Οι υπολογιστές οργανώνουν και διαχειρίζονται πληροφορία. Αυτό είναι κάτι αρκετά συγκεκριμένο για να μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε σχετικά με τον καλύτερο τρόπο επίτευξής του με τα μέσα που υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα στον πλανήτη μας από τα όντα που υπάρχουν στον πλανήτη μας.

Για τους αρειανούς δεν μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε διότι δεν ξέρουμε τίποτε γι' αυτούς, ενώ για τους Κινέζους κάτι ξέρουμε.
Θα πρέπει επίσης να ξέρουμε τι είναι ένας υπολογιστής. Ομολογώ ότι η δική μου γνώση είναι πολύ επιπόλαιη. Υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι που ξέρουν και μπορούν να αποφανθούν.

Σίγουρα οι εφευρέσεις, ακόμη και οι ανακαλύψεις ίσως, επηρεάζονται από τα πρότυπα που έχουμε και από τους λήπτες αποφάσεων. Από τη στιγμή όμως που συζητάμε για τη λειτουργία μιας συγκεκριμένης εφεύρεσης, αυτό δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο. Μιλάμε για το πώς θα ήταν _αυτή _η εφεύρεση αν είχε εφευρεθεί σε άλλο τόπο και χρόνο - όχι για το ποιες _άλλες _εφευρέσεις μπορεί να είχαν γίνει αντ' αυτής.

Το ότι μπορεί να είχαμε αναγνώριση φωνής ή εικόνας πριν την αναγνώριση έντυπων στοιχείων ενδεχομένως και να ισχύει, δεν ξέρω, αν και αμφιβάλλω: οι Κινέζοι καταγράφουν πληροφορία με έντυπα στοιχεία εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια, θα ήταν λίγο παράξενο να αγνοήσουν την αναγνώριση έντυπων στοιχείων στην κατασκευή ενός συστήματος οργάνωσης πληροφορίας.

Ωστόσο αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σημασία για το πώς θα ήταν οργανωμένα τα εντόσθια των υπολογιστών.

Επειδή όμως, όπως είπα, δεν ξέρω και πολλά από εντόσθια υπολογιστών, μάλλον θα αρκεστώ να παρακολουθώ τη συζήτηση από εδώ και μπρος (και ελπίζω κάποιος γνώστης να μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο).


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2017)

Οι Κινέζοι έχουν γραφή εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόονια, αλλά έχουν ή μάλλον είχαν και μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού που δεν ήταν εγγράμματο ή που μιλάει άλλη διάλεκτο κλπ. Οπότε αν θέλεις να περιλάβεις στην κατανόηση όσο γίνεται περισσότερους το κάνεις με εικόνες ή με σύμβολα (όπως τα σήματα κυκλοφορίας, π.χ.). 

Τώρα, σχετικά με το μέσα των υπολογιστών, ΟΚ, δέχομαι ότι δεν φτιάχνεται αλλιώς ΜΕΣΑ. Το σημείο που εμείς εισάγουμε δεδομένα/ εντολές/ πληροφορίες είναι το ίδιο που και εκατό χρόνια νωρίτερα χρησιμοποιούσαν για να γράφουν. Άρα στηρίζεται σε ένα interface που προϋπάρχει. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό, τότε δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι θα έπρεπε να το εφέυρουμε. Μπορεί να ήταν τελείως διαφορετικό. Θα μου πει τώρα κανείς μα αφού η αναγνώριση φωνής εμφανίστηκε χάρη την ανάπτυξη των υπολογιστών και της υπολογιστικής τους ικανότητας. Ναι, αλλά η αναγνωριση και η μετάδοση τόνων προϋπήρχε (π.χ. τηλεγραφος, τηλεφωνία), οπότε δεν είναι απίθανο να κατασκευάσει κανείς ένα σύστημα που "αναγνωρίζει" έναν αριθμό τονικών συνδιασμών (σύστημα χαμηλής τεχνολογίας). Ακόμα κι οι οθόνες επαφής που έχουμε σήμερα είναι εφέυρεση της δεκαετίας του '60.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2017)

SBE, δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει πρώτα αναγνώριση εικόνας και φωνής, διότι είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκοι μηχανισμοί που απαιτούν να έχεις ήδη γλώσσες προγραμματισμού υψηλού επιπέδου και μεγάλη "γραμματεία" πίσω σου, πράγμα που δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αν δεν έχεις πρώτα ένα σύστημα αναγνώρισης πιο απλών πραγμάτων, όπως μια σειρά συμβόλων που δεν χρειάζεται μάθηση εκ νέου. Τέτοιο πράγμα είναι τα αλφάβητα.

Ας ξεχάσουμε για λίγο το πρόβλημα της χωρητικότητας και της επεξεργαστικής ισχύος. Όταν χρειάζεσαι εκατομμύρια γραμμές κώδικα γραμμένη σε αλφάβητο, φαντάσου πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι δομημένο ένα πρόγραμμα που ο κώδικάς του αποτελείται από σχήματα που θα εισάγονται ας πούμε μέσω ενός συστήματος φωτοευαίσθητων κυττάρων. 'Η θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει όπως ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος. Αλλά εκτός από δύσχρηστα αυτά τα συστήματα δεν είναι και καθόλου αποδοτικά*. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι ένα σύστημα που θα βασιζόταν στην εικόνα (π.χ. σε νοήματα) για να κωδικοποιήσει ένα πρόγραμμα θα παρείχε πολύ μικρή ελευθερία στην κωδικοποίηση σε βάρος της χρηστικότητας ή η διαδικασία προγραμματισμού θα γινόταν εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκη σε χρόνο dt αν παρείχε μεγάλη ελευθερία.



* ο εγκέφαλός μας είναι πολύ καλός σε γενικεύσεις αλλά είναι για τα μπάζα όταν πρέπει να γίνει συγκεκριμένος, το οποίο δεν είναι καθόλου καλό για υπολογιστές. Δεν θέλω σαν απάντηση "περίπου 2" ή "κάτι που μοιάζει με γάτα".


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2017)

Έλλη, η έρευνα για την αναγνώριση τόνων (όχι φωνής) ξεκίνησε τη δεκαετία του ’30 και τα συστήματα αφής τη δεκαετία του ’60 (επομένως γιατί όχι επικοινωνία με πιάνο ή φλογέρα;). 
Ο προγραμματισμός με αλφάβητο και λέξεις είναι για δική μας διευκόλυνση, οι υπολογιστές αντιλαμβάνονται μηδέν και ένα. Επομένως θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε φτάσει σε υψηλό επίπεδο υπολογιστικής δύναμης μόνο με τη χρήση κάποιου μαθηματικού συστήματος. Αυτό βεβαίως θα σήμαινε ότι ίσως αντί για πενήντα χρόνια να μας έπαιρνε εκατό ή ότι ο Μπάμπης ο σερβιτόρος δεν θα έφτιαχνε app στο διάλειμμά του. Ή μπορεί να σήμαινε ότι όλοι θα μαθαίναμε στο σχολείο κάτι διαφορετικό απ’ ό,τι μαθαίνουμε σήμερα. 
Επίσης υπάρχει έρευνα και μελέτη σε κλάδους που ακόμα δεν έχουν βρει εφαρμογές (όπως π.χ. τα παιχνίδια των μαθηματικών του 18ου αιώνα με τους αριθμούς βρήκαν εφαρμογή στην κρυπτογραφία δύο αιώνες μετά). Επομένως μπορεί κάτι που δεν το έχουμε εφαρμόσει ακόμα να είχε ήδη εφαρμοστεί με άλλα αποτελέσματα από αυτά που έχουμε τώρα. 
Και για να τελειώνουμε, ένα παράδειγμα: αν διαβάσεις παλιά επιστημονική φαντασία θα δεις π.χ. ότι κάποια από τα πράγματα που νομίζουν ότι θα είχαμε σήμερα δεν τα έχουμε γιατί η επιστήμη πήγε σε άλλη κατεύθυνση· κυρίως για λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την επιστημονική έρευνα αλλά με τη λήψη αποφάσεων για την έρευνα. 
Οι αστοχίες είναι γιατί έκαναν προβλέψεις με βάση τις εμπειρίες τους και τις γνώσεις τους και τελικά κάποια δεδομένα άλλαξαν την κατεύθυνση που φαινόταν να πηγαίνουν τα πράγματα. Π.χ. η κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ οδήγησε στην ανάπτυξη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας γιατί οι ΗΠΑ (κυρίως) ακύρωσαν πολλά ερευνητικά προγράμματα που χρηματοδοτούσαν, με αποτέλεσμα πολλές εταιρίες για να επιβιώσουν να στραφούν στον καταναλωτή. Ομοίως οι αλλαγές στη χρηματοδότηση της δικτύωσης τη δεκαετία του ’80 (αποτέλεσμα της γενικότερης τάσης για ιδιωτικοποίηση) έφερε το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι σου ενώ πρώτα ήταν καθαρά υπόθεση των πανεπιστημίων. 

Επομένως δεν μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε τίποτα από το πολιτιστικό, πολιτικό, κοινωνικό πλαίσιό του. Αυτό περιέργως το απορρίπτεις απόλυτα, και δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα η επανάληψη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2017)

Αυτά που γράφεις δεν έχουν σχέση με την ανάπτυξη της πληροφορικής. Άλλο η πολιτική και κοινωνική επιρροή στο είδος του πολιτισμού που έχουμε σήμερα άλλο το τι είδους τεχνολογικές δυνατότητες προϋποθέτουν άλλες τεχνολογίες.

Η επιστημονική φαντασία λέγεται έτσι γιατί δεν είναι πραγματικότητα. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που δεν αναπτύχθηκαν είτε γιατί δεν ήταν πρακτικά είτε γιατί δεν ήταν τεχνολογικά εφικτό. Σπάνιες είναι στην πραγματικότητα οι περιπτώσεις που κάτι πήγε άπατο απλώς γιατί δεν άρεσε στις σημερινές κοινωνίες (βιντεοκλήση, παπούτσια που δένονται μόνα τους και λοιπές χαζομαρίτσες). Ο συγγραφέας που οραματιζόταν βάσεις στο φεγγάρι και ιπτάμενα αυτοκίνητα μάλλον δεν είχε επαρκείς γνώσεις για να προβλέψει τις απίστευτες τεχνικές και πρακτικές δυσκολίες τέτοιων πραγμάτων. Και δεν λύνονται αυτά με ένα απλό "δίνουμε χρήματα για έρευνα και βρίσκουμε νέες λύσεις". Μακάρι να λύνονταν έτσι όλα μας τα προβλήματα.

Στην ερώτησή σου "γιατί όχι επικοινωνία με πιάνο" η απάντηση έχει δοθεί: είναι αρκετά αφηρημένη για να οργανωθεί σε μεγάλου μήκους προγράμματα και περιορισμένη για να περιγράψει ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε. Έχεις ιδέα πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γράψεις κώδικα 3D χρησιμοποιώντας τόνους αντί αριθμούς; Δεν μιλάω για debugging, που πρέπει να εξετάσεις τον κώδικα με την ακοή σου και μόνο εφόδιό σου την -αδύνατα- απύθμενη μνήμη σου.

Φυσικά και ο προγραμματισμός με αλφάβητο είναι για δική μας διευκόλυνση. Αυτό ακριβώς είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι που σου είναι γνώριμο και δεν χρειάζεται να το αποκωδικοποιήσεις καθώς το διαβάζεις. Ο προγραμματισμός με οτιδήποτε άλλο, συνεπάγεται αποκωδικοποίηση αυτού που χρησιμοποιείς· τι αναπαριστά αυτό το σχήμα, αυτός ο ήχος, αυτή η εικόνα, αυτό το άρωμα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 26, 2017)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφεις, Hellegenes. Εγώ τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω για τους υπολογιστές και την τεχνολογία. Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις να τα γράψεις συγκροτημένα, με σαφήνεια, απλά και κατανοητά για εμάς που δεν έχουμε τεχνικές γνώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2017)

Έλλη, μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε. 
Λες: 
_Φυσικά και ο προγραμματισμός με αλφάβητο είναι για δική μας διευκόλυνση. Αυτό ακριβώς είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι που σου είναι γνώριμο και δεν χρειάζεται να το αποκωδικοποιήσεις καθώς το διαβάζεις._

Επομένως, φαντάσου τώρα έναν πλανήτη που αντί για αλφάβητο έχει επικρατήσει η χρήση ιδεογραμμάτων γιατί η Κίνα μας έχει όλους υπηρέτες εδώ και τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια και ό,τι είναι Κινέζικο είναι αυτόματα σπουδαίο. Πώς αλλάζει ο προγραμματισμός που λες, από τη στιγμή που το σύστημα γραφής της Κίνας είναι ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα που δεν ενδεικνυται για τη σύνθεση; Παίρνεις ένα υποσύνολο των συμβόλων, π.χ. είκοσι σύμβολα και τα χρησιμοποιείς σα να είναι γράμματα; Φτιάχνεις αλφάβητο; Για μια στιγμή όμως. Αυτή η λύση είναι σα να λέει η μεγάλη και σπουδαία Κίνα ώπα, κάναμε λάθος τόσες χιλιάδες χρόνια, δεν έχουμε το καλύτερο σύστημα στον πλανήτη. Χώρια το ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποχωριστεί κανείς ένα σύστημα που το ξέρει καλά και τον βολέυει. Άρα κάποια άλλη λύση θα πρέπει να βρει κανείς. Η οποία λυση θα είναι αποτέλεσμα των πολιτισμικών/ κοινωνικών κλπ. 

Οι μηχανές είπαμε, καταλαβαίνουν μόνο μηδέν και ένα. Εμείς, για να διευκολυνθούμε αντιστοιχίζουμε τους συνδιασμού του μηδέν και του ένα είτε με γράμματα του αλφαβήτου μας, είτε με αριθμούς είτε και τα δύο και χρησιμοποιούμε αριθμητικά συστήματα κλπ. 

Και λέω: η λύση στο πιο πάνω ερώτημα είναι ότι πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποιο άλλο σύστημα με αντιστοιχηση ένα προς ένα σε κάποιο βασικό σύστημα. Υπάρχουν τέτοια συστήματα; Ναι. Αριθμοί, τόνοι κλπ. Το καθένα έχει και μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα. Όπως έχει και το αλφαβητο. Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο μειονέκτημα να είναι η δυσκολία στη χρήση, αλλά δεν βλέπω η δυσκολία στα ιδεογράμματα να έχει καταργήσει τη χρήση τους, που σημαίνει ότι ο άνθρωπος βρίσκει τρόπους να παρακάμψει τι δυσκολίες χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αλλάξει. 
Υπάρχει άλλη λύση; Πιθανόν, αλλά το δικό μου πολιτιστικο-κοινωνικό-μορφωτικό υπόβαθρο με εμποδίζει να τη σκεφτώ (όπως εμποδίζει και τον Ελλη το δικό του). 

(και μη με βάλεις να τα επαναλάβω όλα αυτά, τα λέω από την αρχη)


ΥΓ Αμφισβητώ το ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κλάδος της γνώσης που δεν "χρησιμοποιείται". Πρώτα πρώτα ο ορισμός της primary research είναι αυτός: έρευνα για την έρευνα στην καθαρή και άδολη επιστήμη (μαθηματικά, φυσική) και τις εφαρμογες θα τις βρούμε κάποια στιγμή ή ίσως και όχι (γιάυτό άλλωστε με δυσκολία βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη να χρηματοδοτήσει τέτοια έρευνα κάποιος). Έδωσα ήδη το παράδειγμα της κρυπτογραφίας η οποία χρησιμοποιεί θεωρία αριθμών και όλα τα παιχνίδια που έφτιαχναν οι μαθηματικοί του 18ου αιώνα για να περάσει η ώρα τους. Όταν τα έφτιαχναν δεν είχαν υπόψη τους κάποια εφαρμογή. Για να σε προλάβω, το ξέρω ότι αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν ήταν γνωστά και δεν υπήρχαν μαθηματικοί που τα μελέτησαν στα ενδιάμεσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2017)

Αν θέλεις, να πιάσουμε την υπόθεσή σου σχετικά με το τι θα γινόταν αν η Κίνα ήταν αυτή που ήταν οδηγός των εξελίξεων και όλοι μετατρέπαμε την γραφή μας σε ιδεογράμματα. Ή, για να το απλοποιήσουμε, ας υποθέσουμε ότι η Κίνα είναι ο μόνος πολιτισμός στον πλανήτη. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι μόνοι τους στην Γη, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ κανείς άλλος, κανένα αλφάβητο.

Αυτή είναι η πιο απλουστευμένη μορφή της υπόθεσης και θα την χρησιμοποιήσω σαν υπόθεση ελέγχου. Φτάνουμε λοιπόν στην εποχή της πληροφορικής και ο πολιτισμός μας αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια μέθοδο επικοινωνίας με τον υπολογιστή, που να κάνει την οργάνωση της πληροφορίας εύκολη, να μην χρειάζεται τεράστια εξειδίκευση και να είναι «οικονομική».

Πριν πάμε στην λύση, να χωρέσω σ' αυτό το σημείο κάτι σημαντικό. Οι αριθμοί που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα είναι ινδοαραβικοί. Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι στην Δύση επικράτησε από την μία η αλφαβητική γραφή που εξαπλώθηκε αρχικά από τους Έλληνες και μετά από τους Ρωμαίους κι από την άλλην ούτε η ελληνική ούτε η λατινική γραφή των αριθμών επικράτησε. Πρόκειται για πολιτισμική επιρροή; Όχι. Απλώς με το που έφτασαν στην Ευρώπη οι ινδοαραβικοί αριθμοί κατέστη σαφές ότι αποτελούν μακράν πιο πρακτικό σύστημα αναπαράστασης αριθμών. Αυτό το σύστημα απεικόνισης χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα παντού και δεν έχει να κάνει με πολιτισμική επιρροή. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι εμφανές, δεδομένης της όχι και τόσο μεγάλης συμπάθειας που έτρεφαν οι Ευρωπαίοι προς τους Άραβες όταν εισήχθη το σύστημα.

Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για το αλφάβητο, αλλά αυτό είναι πιο δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί, οπότε ας δεχτούμε ότι ο μόνος λόγος που ο Δυτικός κόσμος έχει αλφάβητα είναι η ελληνορωμαϊκή επιρροή.

Μετά απ' αυτήν την παρένθεση, ας πάμε στην λύση του προβλήματος. Όταν έχεις μια γλώσσα που αναπαρίσταται με 3-4 χιλιάδες σύμβολα, πώς θα προγραμματίσεις μια μηχανή που χρειάζεται κάθε επίπεδο επικοινωνίας να απέχει έναν συγκεκριμένο βαθμό από το προηγούμενο; Δεν θέλω να εισέλθω σε λεπτομέρειες για το πώς λειτουργεί ο προγραμματισμός ενός υπολογιστή γιατί είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκο θέμα και δεν αναλύεται εύκολα σε μερικές γραμμές. Θα το πάω απλουστευτικά. Η επικοινωνία του υπολογιστή με τον άνθρωπο γίνεται σε διάφορα επίπεδα και μεταξύ τους υπάρχουν «μεταφραστές». Οι μεταφραστές αναλαμβάνουν τον ρόλο της αποκωδικοποίησης της πληροφορίας του υψηλότερου επιπέδου σε χαμηλότερου επιπέδου «κώδικα». Βάζω τους μεταφραστές και τον κώδικα σε εισαγωγικά γιατί δεν είναι περιγραφικοί όροι εν προκειμένω.

Έχεις λοιπόν μια επικοινωνία όπου γράφεις σε κανονική γλώσσα με πλήρη σύνταξη και ο μεταφραστής αναλαμβάνει να το αναλύσει αυτό σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο, το οποίο προηγουμένως το έχεις δημιουργήσει πάλι εσύ (γιατί ούτε αυτό είναι σε γλώσσα μηχανής). Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί με υψηλότερου επιπέδου γλώσσες φτιάχνεις πιο πολύπλοκα πράγματα με λιγότερο κόπο, χρησιμοποιώντας προκατασκευασμένες "εντολές", ολόκληρα τμήματα κώδικα, έννοιες, ακόμα και σχήματα.

Για να φτάσεις όμως στο επίπεδο να γράφεις σε κανονική γλώσσα, θα πρέπει πρώτα να έχεις δημιουργήσει χαμηλότερα επίπεδα επικοινωνίας και προφανώς αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ένα σύστημα 4 χιλιάδων συμβόλων. Ούτε μπορείς να καθυστερήσεις την πρόοδο των υπολογιστών για κάναν αιώνα μέχρι να φτάσεις μαγικά στο επίπεδο να μεταφράζει ο υπολογιστής από ιδεογράμματα κατευθείαν σε κώδικα μηχανής, γιατί ο κώδικας μηχανής εκτελεί απλές εντολές όπως "βάλε αυτήν την τιμή εκεί", δηλαδή κάτι σαν 10110001 10100101 (το οποίο κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει "βάλε την 8μπιτη τιμή 10100101 στον καταχωρητή BL" σε αρχιτεκτονική Intel 80386). Για να το πεις αυτό στον υπολογιστή θα χρησιμοποιήσεις αρχικά αντιστοίχιση των ψηφίων σε κάτι απλό αλλά ένα επίπεδο πάνω από γλώσσα μηχανής. Αν ο πολιτισμός σου δεν έχει τέτοιο πράγμα, θα πρέπει να το επινοήσεις.

Το σετ συμβόλων που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις πρέπει να είναι αρκούντως μικρό. Για διάφορους λόγους, το δεκαεξαδικό σύστημα αριθμών και γραμμάτων είναι πολύ βολικό κι απο εκεί το επόμενο βήμα είναι ένα αλφάβητο. Δεν έχει σημασία τι σχήμα θα έχουν τα σύμβολα του αλφάβητου που θα δημιουργήσεις, σημασία έχει ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με μικρό σετ.

Καταλαβαίνω πως κάνεις την υπόθεση ότι θα μπορούσαν να καθυστερήσουν την δημιουργία εμπορικών υπολογιστών μέχρι να φτάσουν στο επίπεδο να φτιάχνουν π.χ. 64μπιτους επεξεργαστές, αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτό. Η δημιουργία ένος σύγχρονυ 64μπιτου επεξεργαστή απαιτεί ειδικό ηλεκτρονικό εξοπλισμό που -μάντεψε- βασίζεται σε εμπορικές υπολογιστικές μηχανές χαμηλότερου επιπέδου. Το να υποθέσεις ότι για 70 χρόνια θα έφτιαχνε ένας τέτοιος πολιτισμός ολόκληρα εργοστάσια -με κρατικά κονδύλια;- που θα κατασκεύαζαν ολοένα και πιο εξελιγμένους υπολογιστές, χωρίς ποτέ να τους διαθέτουν για εμπορική χρήση μέχρι να φτάσουν στο σημείο να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν 4 χιλιάδες χαρακτήρες για επικοινωνία, είναι τραβηγμένο απ' τα μαλλιά. Δεν υπάρχει καν κίνητρο για τέτοιο πράγμα. Ας μην αρχίσουμε να υποθέτουμε τι θα συνέβαινε σε έναν εξωγήινο πολιτισμό με κίνητρα που δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε λόγω διαφορετικής βιολογίας. Μιλάμε για τον δικό μας κόσμο.

Και επιστρέφουμε στον κόσμο με πολλαπλούς πολιτισμούς. Σε έναν κόσμο λοιπόν που οι υπολογιστές έχουν συστήματα αναπαράστασης που ξεκινάνε από μικρό σετ συμβόλων, δεν υπάρχει καμμιά δυσκολία να φτιάξεις απλώς άλλου είδους πληκτρολόγια που αντί για το κινέζικο σετ να χρησιμοποιούν το ελληνικό ή το λατινικό ή το κυριλλικό.


----------

